# Converting from EMB file



## sjane_xoxo (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey just a quick question....
My hockey team had a logo made and its an EMB file but I was wanting to open it in photoshop so I can create a design for sublimation but I dont know how I can make this a file I can open. Is there any way I could do this?
Thanks heaps,
Sara-jane


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

sjane_xoxo said:


> Hey just a quick question....
> My hockey team had a logo made and its an EMB file but I was wanting to open it in photoshop so I can create a design for sublimation but I dont know how I can make this a file I can open. Is there any way I could do this?
> Thanks heaps,
> Sara-jane



Download and install Wilcom Truesizer. Open your EMB file with it and save (*File > Capture Design Bitmap...*) to JPG or BMP. *

*Btw, before saving the design to bitmap first see the actual EMB output in Truesizer. Click disable the Show Grid (*Shift+G*) button. Click enable the TrueView button or press "*T*". and do the conversion.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

If it is a "native" emb file and not a dst saved as an emb in Wilcom.
You can just resize it, in TrueSizer, to the size you want to print the dye sub at, then try the design capture described above.

Be aware that Truesizer only saves the design capture at 72dpi.
So it will probably look pixelated when opened in photoshop and printed.

You will probably have to redraw it to get a decent result.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quality of file wont be good enough for you to subli and plus it will look like embroidered stitches as this is what emb files are. The best you can do is trace over it in corel or photoshop etc after you have captured as a bitmap or whatever.
good luck

john


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Another option I just remembered, if you know someone with Wilcom ES1.5 then give them the emb file,
have them resize it to the size you want to print, then select the entire design and then click convert.
It will convert the embroidery file to a vector graphic that can then be exported in a format that can be used by you in Photoshop.
This exported file can be any farmat you need - tiff, bmp, jps, eps, pdf etc.
The upshot of this method is that dpi is adjustable to what you want during the export part.

This will only work if the file is a native emb file.


----------

